# Hi all-newbie with Revell's new 1/72 U-Boat



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Newbie to the site and the forums, just thought I'd introduce myself. I just started back into modeling after a long hiatus of about 15 years. Just picked up the Revell-Monogram Type VIIC U-Boat after a couple practice runs on small kits (Polar Lights 1/1000 Enterprise and a 1/35 Stuka). I'm using Testors Acryl acrylics almost exclusively due to their ease of cleanup after running through an airbrush. 
Anyway, I look forward to lots of discussions. Nice to meet you all in advance.

Chris :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome Chris! If you ever have any questions, need help with a modeling problem, etc., be sure to ask. There are a lot of talented and experienced modelers here who are more than willing to help!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Ve Bid YOU Velcome!!!!!


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Chris


----------

